# Pregnyl



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am having IUI at Reprofit in Czech Republic and I was prescribed 3 x 5000 I.U. Pregnyl. I received my drugs from a pharmacy today but I don't have any needles/syringe to use it with. In the instructions booklet it says to use the syringe with the big needle to draw up the meds and then use the small needle to inject. Can I buy such needles+ syringes from a pharmacy without any prescription?
Also as I have 3 lots of pregnyl + solution will I have to do 3 injections or can I do it all once?
My last question is what is the best to inject into muscle or to under skin? My mum is a nurse so she will do the injection.

Thank you for your answers in advance!

Bimbo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bimbo,

Pregnyl just comes in a pack with the drug (powder and diluent) so you'll need to get a prescription for needles and syringes. Not sure what the Czech clinics usually advise their patients to do? Perhaps they would provide this or you could ask GP or local fertility clinic may be able to help?

For the dilution you can use just one ampoule of diluent for all 3 vials of powder and it is given as a subcutaneous injection. But you should speak to your clinic, if you can, to confirm and double check yoru treatment schedule.

Hope you manage to get everything sorted 
Maz x


----------

